# Spiked Chain art ?



## Rashak Mani (Oct 21, 2003)

Since 3.0 launched I have seen at best two drawing/pictures of PCs with Spiked Chain... anyone knows where I can see a piece or two of good spiked chain wielding characters pictures ?


----------



## kengar (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.reapermini.com/goodies/desktops/piotr_800.jpg


----------



## Rashak Mani (Oct 21, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> http://www.reapermini.com/goodies/desktops/piotr_800.jpg




   Wow... thanks !


----------



## Terraism (Oct 22, 2003)

I've seen that picture before - I wish Reaper had a bit more concept are, 'cause it's darn good.  I love the comments, "Super-pissed 'cause he has no frisbee."


----------



## Rashak Mani (Oct 22, 2003)

What does he mean by that... "no frisbee"  ?  That throwing thingy ?


----------



## Devin Firebrand (Nov 1, 2003)

In all likelihood, that's what they're talking about.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 4, 2003)

Now that you mention it. I feel kind of grumpy because I don't have a frisbee


----------

